# Snow Cover Question



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Just wondering how the Roger's snow cover fits on the Finisher and the Ground Force? How is the quality? Having trouble finding the Ground Force cover from Avery but it seems like they jack up the priceses $10 bucks every year!!! I remember when you could get that same snow cover for $50 bucks.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Not sure how they fit those exact blinds but the ones for the SUB fit great. Worth every penny.

Alex


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

The GF and Finisher take different covers, but they will fit perfect


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a rogers snow cover for a Ground Force but have never put it on! Also use a avery finisher cover on my SUB which works fine!


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Scheels in Bismarck had the ground force covers on stock this last weekend, see if they can ship to your store for free???? I believe they were 79.99 or 89.99 :thumb:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have two of the Rogers snow covers. For around 60 bucks, they beat the holy crap out of the Avery and ESPECIALLY the FA brand covers! VERY tough, easy to clean and fit like a glove.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

CrazyWalsh81 said:


> They are a better price than the Averys, I'd also like to know if someone has put them on a Finisher.
> I have two Finishers I'd like to get covers for, I've just zip tied a fitted white sheet in the past.


A white sheet! :eyeroll: Did it have a blue or purple look to it?


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

BirdJ said:


> CrazyWalsh81 said:
> 
> 
> > They are a better price than the Averys, I'd also like to know if someone has put them on a Finisher.
> ...


Not if you wash it with UV reducer and mist it with brown paint :eyeroll:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Andy Weber said:


> BirdJ said:
> 
> 
> > CrazyWalsh81 said:
> ...


1. Then you have a TAN sheet and not a white snow cover. :roll: :roll:

2. Yes Rogers makes covers for Finishers. I love mine and will NEVER buy another Avery brand cover again!...at least not at the price they want for them when Rogers is SOOOO much cheaper!


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

X2 there dsm. Got my 3 Rogers snow blinds here just the other day!!! Very impressed with the quality of them for the price!! Wanted to get a jump on them before even thinking about the snow!!! Better early than late. Avery has jacked up their prices on theirs over the last 3 or more years. Bought my first one for my Finisher for $50 bucks brand new, now they want almost a $100 bucks. Makes me want to uke: Just want to say thanks for everyones help with this! :thumb:


----------



## dpgunsmith (May 17, 2010)

On the same idea... rogers/blinds/covers... they currently have a hell of a deal

Rogers toughman blind - comes with a snow cover and a bag to carry it in, an avery Canada flag, and an avery skull cap in KW1. For $199.

Its nice and roomy for my big ***, and a hell of a deal imo. When you consider the cost of the cover @55 bucks, a flag @20 and a skull cap @10, you get the blind for $115.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have the Roger's Toughman blind...It's basically just a finisher ('09 model) without the adjustable headrest. Great blind and nice deal for the money! :thumb:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm giving up on snow covers. I've got three avery's that I used in a muddy snow covered field, now they've got a brown stain to them that no matter how I wash them they don't come clean. I'm going to spray paint a couple old blinds white and just freshen them up as needed. Anyone else got covers that are no longer snow white?


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

cut'em said:


> I'm giving up on snow covers. I've got three avery's that I used in a muddy snow covered field, now they've got a brown stain to them that no matter how I wash them they don't come clean. I'm going to spray paint a couple old blinds white and just freshen them up as needed. Anyone else got covers that are no longer snow white?


I have had my Avery Finisher snow cover now for at least 4 years now and it still looks brand new except for a couple of blood spots! Mine probably doesn't get as muddy as yours I'm guessing but if it does, I rinse mine out really good right after the hunt so the mud doesn't soak into the cover! I then take it down to the laundromat and use one of their LARGE tumbler washers and use UV protective soap and then hang dry!!! Still looks great!


----------



## HardcoreSnow (Oct 4, 2011)

I have Beavertail Gunner blinds and use the Avery snow covers (fits perfect) and works like a charm and I have never had any problems with birds flaring off the blind. oke:


----------

